# Verschoben! Dieser Marvel-Film kommt jetzt viel später



## AndreLinken (4. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Verschoben! Dieser Marvel-Film kommt jetzt viel später* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Verschoben! Dieser Marvel-Film kommt jetzt viel später*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Februar 2022)

Der Trailer von Morbius gefällt mir jedenfalls richtig gut. Die Figur kannte ich nicht, wirkt aber sehr interessant und tragisch. Ein bisschen wie Darkman.


----------

